# Pond edge plants



## eyegore (Apr 18, 2012)

My pond is triangular shaped. The side that sides with my yard, has been slowly sliding into pond. It has probably moved 3-4’ since we built a new house back in 2014. I would say that it has a slope of around 20*. I have addressed the below ground water infiltration with a gravel filled ditch and that alone has really dried up the slope. I have someone coming in to clean up that side with an excavator and to straighten edge. I’m looking to plant something on slope that will help hold back soil from future movement. Looking for a low growing, fairly deep rooted plant. I do not want anything that will grow into the water. I want to stay back from waters edge 3-4’. Any suggestions?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Crownvetch would be an option. I like Switchgrass, but it might be taller than what you want. They both grow deep root structures and provide erosion control.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If you live in/near a farming community, go ask the farmers if they have rock pilesf near fields that you can haul away. Put those rocks on your newly created banks right into the water. Best thing I know of to hold pond banks. And man, what a workout!


----------

